# Lisi & Kitzi send greetings from the Provence



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are hot as blazes (but no complaints from me) and LOVIN' being in the south of France! Kitzi & Lisi are loving all the attention & have learned a new phrase w/the stroller & all the gapers "Chien Lunatique." :wacko1::wacko1::smrofl::smrofl:
I promise to upload some true Provencal photos after we return!:wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So glad to see that you are all having such a fantastic time in the South of France Sandi!!! The little Fluffs are adorable and a nice picture of your Hubby as well. Are you on Vacation??? Is there any AC since it is so hot there???


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Have a fantastic time.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I know you're loving it hot or not. :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> So glad to see that you are all having such a fantastic time in the South of France Sandi!!! The little Fluffs are adorable and a nice picture of your Hubby as well. Are you on Vacation??? Is there any AC since it is so hot there???


We are here to celebrate my 70th birthday (last Sunday)! Yes, we have AC in our apartment, our car & lots of places here have AC when we are out & about since the weather here is usually pretty hot (much like Greece). We have had a perfectly wonderful time! The French here are even of the "friendly" variety. We love the markets and the quaint little towns---just not the crazy drivers. I am so happy we brought the stroller! We leave tomorrow night already but it has been a dream come true!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is so fantastic, you deserve to treat yourself for your special birthday. Glad you are having such a great time.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I think we can all call ourselves Chien Lunatique!

What a great treat for your birthday!
Happy Birthday and continue to have a wonderful time!:celebrate - firewor


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Walter, Kathleen & Sue----I feel so blessed to have had this time here! It has been so very special. We love the place we are staying (but haven't been here much) and the owners are so nice & helpful in planning routes, etc. I found this place on a French blog so wasn't sure how it would be, but it is delightful, if a bit out of the way---so quiet & peaceful. Lisi & Kitzi have commanded attention EVERYWHERE we go. We feel like celebrities---everyone takes our pics! Brad & Angelina J have a chateau near here so maybe they just got us mixed up w/them???:HistericalSmiley:
When Lisi goes into her "chien lunatique" routine I just start waving & throwing kisses---so far it has worked! :chili::chili:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you Walter, Kathleen & Sue----I feel so blessed to have had this time here! It has been so very special. We love the place we are staying (but haven't been here much) and the owners are so nice & helpful in planning routes, etc. I found this place on a French blog so wasn't sure how it would be, but it is delightful, if a bit out of the way---so quiet & peaceful. Lisi & Kitzi have commanded attention EVERYWHERE we go. We feel like celebrities---everyone takes our pics! Brad & Angelina J have a chateau near here so maybe they just got us mixed up w/them???:HistericalSmiley:
> When Lisi goes into her "chien lunatique" routine I just start waving & throwing kisses---so far it has worked! :chili::chili:



So funny, Sandi! Probably they really mixed you and Dwight up with Angelina and Brat, Lol!

So happy to read you're having a fabulous time there. The photos really look like a dream. 

And Kitzi and Lisi are the most adorable eyecatcher's ever!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Wishing you a very HAPPY 70th BIRTHDAY Sandi and so glad to hear that you and your family had such a fantastic time. However, I guess I beat you... I turned 70 at the end of April!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, I love the pictures ... especially the one of Dwight with Kitzel and Lisi.

Happy Birthday, again ... and, I am so happy for you to be enjoying such a wonderful amd memorable birthday gift and vacation.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Wishing you a very HAPPY 70th BIRTHDAY Sandi and so glad to hear that you and your family had such a fantastic time. However, I guess I beat you... I turned 70 at the end of April!!


Well, we are not far apart really! I trust you celebrated w. great gusto as well! Most of my family members have all passed quite young so I am overjoyed to have come so far in the journey of life. I truly believe it when I say "the older the violin, the sweeter the music." All the best for the rest to you!!!!!:wub:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I bet it is hard to vacation from people stopping to see your adorable babies!!:wub::wub: Glad you are having a good time. Stay cool. :thumbsup: Hugs!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

To answer your questions Sandy as to whether or not I celebrated my 70th Birthday with Gusto...no, not really since my Husband John had passed away in the early part of February and was not here to help celebrate my "milestone". However, my Daughter and I did go out for a lovely dinner and it was a nice time.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm loving sharing your birthday trip through your photos!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

They are soooooo cute :heart:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Have a fabulous vacation! And Happy late birthday! What a great way to celebrate!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> To answer your questions Sandy as to whether or not I celebrated my 70th Birthday with Gusto...no, not really since my Husband John had passed away in the early part of February and was not here to help celebrate my "milestone". However, my Daughter and I did go out for a lovely dinner and it was a nice time.


I am sorry I was so insensitive---please forgive me. Sometimes we forget what others are going through in our rush to celebrate life. I remember a situation once where the whole world was in celebration & I was mourning---it seemed senseless to me & I just wanted to scream. Hopefully with time you will find fresh initiative to celebrate. Big hugs!:wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sandi, you certainly were not being insensitive at all and please do not be upset!!! My Daughter and I are doing fine and going on with our days and nights since we really have no other choice but to do so. And besides, John would not want us to just sit and mope around since he knew how very busy we all have been and continue to be.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> To answer your questions Sandy as to whether or not I celebrated my 70th Birthday with Gusto...no, not really since my Husband John had passed away in the early part of February and was not here to help celebrate my "milestone". However, my Daughter and I did go out for a lovely dinner and it was a nice time.


I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your husband. It's been a very rough year for so many people I know with spouses becoming very ill and some passing. It's all a part of life, but I wish we could go through life without that kind of pain. Sending my condolences.:grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you Susan for condolences.. things surely have changed around here without John but he truly is in a better place even though it was so very sudden and unexpected. We all have to live one day at a time and that is what we are doing.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

it sounds like a wonderful place, enjoy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are home after a big storm in Germany caused us a one day delay at Lufthansa's expense in Frankfurt without our luggage :smilie_tischkante:! It was delivered tonight & we are unpacking a few small treasures we found & could not leave there.:innocent:
Lisi has been sacked out in a comfy chair since we got home---she was exhausted! I think being a diva is hard on this girl.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
I hope to upload a few shots next week. It was a thoroughly brilliant experience & I would recommend it to anyone who is looking for a nice holiday! This is my second time there & I am already planning on going back!
I told DH I would like to live there for 6 months at least, but this is how he looked. . . :w00t:


----------

